# Artificial Grass



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

As some may know, been thinking of doing this for ages. Finally just stumped up the cash and paid someone else to do it, looks and feels awesome! Bit slow for putting though...


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 16, 2015)

this may be a silly question....but why?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

What made you want to do that?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2015)

No moss, no weeds, no thistles, no mowing, just the odd jet wash and sweep.

Why not?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Many many reasons. To name a few..

It's a new build house, the turf laid on about 1/2inch of top soil. I have tried in vain for years to get a decent lawn.

Draining is poor, so stays soggy for ages.

I have 4 kids, so now basically have an extra room for them to play whatever the weather without getting muddy.

I never have to mow the lawn again.

It looks better (in my opinion)

No more weeds

It's easy and didn't cost the earth. 

Think that's enough, but I could go on!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Many many reasons. To name a few..

It's a new build house, the turf laid on about 1/2inch of top soil. I have tried in vain for years to get a decent lawn.

Draining is poor, so stays soggy for ages.

I have 4 kids, so now basically have an extra room for them to play whatever the weather without getting muddy.

I never have to mow the lawn again.

It looks better (in my opinion)

No more weeds

It's easy and didn't cost the earth. 

Think that's enough, but I could go on!
		
Click to expand...

I had this done last year for similar reasons.

Also a new build, tried laying lawn a couple of times but it just wouldn't take. Also, I've a dog and a cat so in the winter grass turns to mud and it ends up in my house.

I only had a tiny bit of lawn so it didn't make sense to take up space storing a lawn mower either.

A well maintain lawn looks better in my opinion, but my artificial lawn is infinitely better than a tufty bog.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2015)

Gets my vote. Just need to get HID to agree to it.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 16, 2015)

Thinking of this to make a suggestion to my landlord. We have approximately 100sqm of garden that currently resembles moorland that gets hacked back with a strimmer now and then by myself and the downstairs neighbour, it needs sorting but getting quotes is difficult! No doubt the landscapers etc hear it's a quote for a landlord and think instantly they're unlikely to get much money out of it, or turned down point blank. 

Only problem I see potentially is from what I've looked at, the initial outlay is much more than seeding/turfing. Was that the case for your garden?


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2015)

I have been thinking of have artificial grass in my garden - the kids aren't kids anymore so they don't play in the garden. 
my lawn looks bloody awful - its soaking in the winter and baked and cracked in the summer with 30% moss coverage and I hate mowing it!
not sure if I can get a decent enough quality one to make it into a putting green - my OH is 100% keen on this as she is just starting her golfing career!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Dando said:



			I have been thinking of have artificial grass in my garden - the kids aren't kids anymore so they don't play in the garden. 
my lawn looks bloody awful - its soaking in the winter and baked and cracked in the summer with 30% moss coverage and I hate mowing it!
not sure if I can get a decent enough quality one to make it into a putting green - my OH is 100% keen on this as she is just starting her golfing career!
		
Click to expand...

I've a friend that had a putting green type artificial lawn put in. He even has a little area of rough on one side and a little space for some chipping! His OH also plays.


----------



## chellie (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm more impressed with the workmen


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

chellie said:



			I'm more impressed with the workmen

Click to expand...

Behave!! I have seen more meat on a butchers apron! need fattening up those lads did! Made me feel quite inadequate! (or over adequate if you know what i mean!!)


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 16, 2015)

For such diddy lawn its perfect. Owning a mower and storing it for that size of lawn it's just not worth it. 

Good move !!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			For such diddy lawn its perfect. Owning a mower and storing it for that size of lawn it's just not worth it. 

Good move !!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! the grass area is 5.5 x 4.5M. in garden terms its tiny!


----------



## Midnight (Jun 16, 2015)

Mate, if you dont mind me asking,  how much did it cost and what  guarantee  is on the grass please?  Only asking as i am looking to do the same and will be  some prices over the next few weeks  mate.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Mate, if you dont mind me asking,  how much did it cost and what  guarantee  is on the grass please?  Only asking as i am looking to do the same and will be  some prices over the next few weeks  mate.
		
Click to expand...

Will drop you a PM matey!


----------



## woody69 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Will drop you a PM matey!
		
Click to expand...

Why the secrecy?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Why the secrecy?
		
Click to expand...

no secrecy, thought i would send a more detailed note to him, why the question?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks good that mate. 
That's  my next project. I priced it up a few year back,but was silly money for the decent stuff. 
Price seems to have come down quite a lot now.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 16, 2015)

I know a bloke that done this years ago (15-20).......he got pelters for it, a proper ribbing from everyone.......seems he was way ahead of the curve though, more and more folk are doing it nowadays. 

Not sure it's for me, but I can certainly see the appeal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2015)

c1973 said:



			but I can certainly see the appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you've got 28 kids (like Rooter). No regular lawn can handle that.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Mate, if you dont mind me asking,  how much did it cost and what  guarantee  is on the grass please?  Only asking as i am looking to do the same and will be  some prices over the next few weeks  mate.
		
Click to expand...

The grass isn't too expensive. The cost adds up a bit from the aggregate and sand that has to go underneath to get it flat.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			The grass isn't too expensive. The cost adds up a bit from the aggregate and sand that has to go underneath to get it flat.
		
Click to expand...

And almost Â£300 to hire a skip!!!


----------



## CliveW (Jun 16, 2015)

My livingroom carpet is bigger than that!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

I had this done last month
	


Mine was 100sqm so a pretty decent size. As a few others have said, new build house, lawn laid over a load of rubble that builders left, dog doing his business, destroyed the lawn. 

Love mine....and I paid the extra tenner for a golf hole 

*i can't rotate the pic....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

CliveW said:



			My livingroom carpet is bigger than that!!!
		
Click to expand...

So is mine? Welcome to commuter distance from London.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Exactly! the grass area is 5.5 x 4.5M. in garden terms its tiny!
		
Click to expand...

We had our back lawn done about 10 years ago. Like yours, ours is a small area but we have no outside access to the rear of the house and SWMBO thought it was a great idea to have artificial turf. With the dog as well, it means we don't have a wrecked lawn or dead patches from bitches urine. It still looks fantastic now with very little maintenance. Best thing we have done to the house


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2015)

We have a new build (well two years old) and we had the garden done professionally (raised beds, seating area etc) and they put the lawn down properly. It looks fantastic. Takes some work, but being small it doesn't take long to mow and to be honest artificial would detract from what we have achieved. The garden is HID's pride and joy and she's brilliant at gardening and would never have entertained the idea. Would have been great to work on the short game


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a new build (well two years old) and we had the garden done professionally (raised beds, seating area etc) and they put the lawn down properly. It looks fantastic. Takes some work, but being small it doesn't take long to mow and to be honest artificial would detract from what we have achieved. The garden is HID's pride and joy and she's brilliant at gardening and would never have entertained the idea. Would have been great to work on the short game
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it doesn't sound like you have pets or children? Those are what makes it very difficult to have a decent quality lawn.

I'd love a real lawn, I think they do look better than artificial, no doubt about it really, but it's very difficult to achieve with constant dog traffic over it in the winter!


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			no secrecy, thought i would send a more detailed note to him, why the question?
		
Click to expand...

Because you put a post on an open forum talking about your new fake lawn and when someone asked what it cost you took it offline and went to private message. Just wondered why you felt those details (and an even more detailed note) couldn't be shared with everyone, when I would have thought many people may be interested in what it cost (and the additional details that come with it).

That's why.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Because you put a post on an open forum talking about your new fake lawn and when someone asked what it cost you took it offline and went to private message. Just wondered why you felt those details (and an even more detailed note) couldn't be shared with everyone, when I would have thought many people may be interested in what it cost (and the additional details that come with it).

That's why.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I dont talk about money in a forum such as this. I would find it crude.

If you would like to know how much it costs, I would be happy to PM you, but that would be a private message. How much i actually spend on things is my business.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Fair enough, I dont talk about money in a forum such as this. I would find it crude.

If you would like to know how much it costs, I would be happy to PM you, but that would be a private message. How much i actually spend on things is my business.
		
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, Rooter, I'm with you on this.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Fair enough, I dont talk about money in a forum such as this. I would find it crude.

If you would like to know how much it costs, I would be happy to PM you, but that would be a private message. How much i actually spend on things is my business.
		
Click to expand...




Canary_Yellow said:



			For what it's worth, Rooter, I'm with you on this.
		
Click to expand...

Well for what it's worth, I disagree. I have no problem if you spent, Â£5, Â£500, Â£5000 or Â£50,000 on it TBH. It's your money and you can spend it how you want. Telling people on here what you have done and how much it costs isn't crude, it's helpful. Means people that are thinking about it get a better idea of the costs involved. Someone may search on Google for "artificial grass cost" and this thread could pop up and help in their research.

I found it quite interesting when that guy came on here saying he'd spent around 11k to build his golf simulator. You don't need to be ashamed.

Just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Well for what it's worth, I disagree. I have no problem if you spent, Â£5, Â£500, Â£5000 or Â£50,000 on it TBH. It's your money and you can spend it how you want. Telling people on here what you have done and how much it costs isn't crude, it's helpful. Means people that are thinking about it get a better idea of the costs involved. Someone may search on Google for "artificial grass cost" and this thread could pop up and help in their research.

I found it quite interesting when that guy came on here saying he'd spent around 11k to build his golf simulator. You don't need to be ashamed.

Just my 2 cents anyway.
		
Click to expand...

It's irrelevant whether you have a problem with how much Rooter spent, as you say, it's Rooter's money to spend as he sees fit, it's also entirely up to him whether he wants to share that with the rest of the world.

Who said anything about being ashamed? It's entirely up to him whether he wants to disclose how much he spent.


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Will drop you a PM matey!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be keen to know how much it cost as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

Dos anyone have a freedom of information form?

We've got a large-ish garden and we finally got it lawned last year, it looks ok but not great, and its not our pride and joy.

We also have a sprightly 1 year old jack Russell who is a fitness fanatic and likes running shuttles, so have been thinking of getting 1/3rd of it done artificially, especially the corner bit where he sprints to incessantly, but keeping the other 2/3rds in better condition. maybe next years job.

I just need to find out how much it may cost..........


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			It's irrelevant whether you have a problem with how much Rooter spent, as you say, it's Rooter's money to spend as he sees fit, it's also entirely up to him whether he wants to share that with the rest of the world.

Who said anything about being ashamed? It's entirely up to him whether he wants to disclose how much he spent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah true no need to worry, Rooter can just respond individually to all the people interested in knowing the price via PM. If only there was a more efficient way....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow, now bored so here is the PM i sent to Midnight.

Hello mate, I weighed up doing it myself, but realised how much work it would have been...

Total cost was just shy of 1400 quid. When you weigh that up with shelling out

grass 400-500
weed matt 30
skip hire 300
wacker plate hire 30
sand 50
balast stone 75
wood edging 20

Just about a grand, so for 400 quid extra i saved my back and they did it in 6 hours! Would have taken me weeks!!

Not sure where you are, but i have a feeling u are local ish to me?? anyway, the guy is www.newlooklawns.co.uk and is based in reading. Very good service, he cracked a patio slab, so went straight off and bought 2 new ones (as the one next to it was cracked already) and replaced them! Proper service!

Guarantee on the grass is 10 years.

Good luck!


----------



## c1973 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Wow, now bored so here is the PM i sent to Midnight.

Hello mate, I weighed up doing it myself, but realised how much work it would have been...

Total cost was just shy of 1400 quid. When you weigh that up with shelling out

grass 400-500
weed matt 30
skip hire 300
wacker plate hire 30
sand 50
balast stone 75
wood edging 20

Just about a grand, so for 400 quid extra i saved my back and they did it in 6 hours! Would have taken me weeks!!

Not sure where you are, but i have a feeling u are local ish to me?? anyway, the guy is www.newlooklawns.co.uk and is based in reading. Very good service, he cracked a patio slab, so went straight off and bought 2 new ones (as the one next to it was cracked already) and replaced them! Proper service!

Guarantee on the grass is 10 years.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse than someone going on about how much cash they have or have spent!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Nothing worse than someone going on about how much cash they have or have spent!








Click to expand...

You owe me one laptop screen wipe! Mine now has half a mouthful of coffee on it!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Yeah true no need to worry, Rooter can just respond individually to all the people interested in knowing the price via PM. If only there was a more efficient way....
		
Click to expand...

I don't really know why you're being difficult about it. It's up to all of us what we do and don't want to share.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You owe me one laptop screen wipe! Mine now has half a mouthful of coffee on it!
		
Click to expand...

Only half a mouthful? You cutting back on coffee with all this money you are throwing about on fake grass &#128514;


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Only half a mouthful? You cutting back on coffee with all this money you are throwing about on fake grass &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Don't make it happen again!!! LOL


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I don't really know why you're being difficult about it. It's up to all of us what we do and don't want to share.
		
Click to expand...

How am I being difficult?

Some one asked how much it cost
Rooter said to PM him
I asked why the details needed to be kept private
Rooter said he found it crude to discuss money (you agreed)
I disagreed saying that perhaps others will find it useful and Rooter won't have to respond to everyone individually (there were 3 people who had asked on the cost at that point)

I can only assume you mean I am being difficult as I am expressing an opinion to something that is different to yours.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Wow, now bored so here is the PM i sent to Midnight.

Hello mate, I weighed up doing it myself, but realised how much work it would have been...

Total cost was just shy of 1400 quid. When you weigh that up with shelling out

grass 400-500
weed matt 30
skip hire 300
wacker plate hire 30
sand 50
balast stone 75
wood edging 20

Just about a grand, so for 400 quid extra i saved my back and they did it in 6 hours! Would have taken me weeks!!

Not sure where you are, but i have a feeling u are local ish to me?? anyway, the guy is www.newlooklawns.co.uk and is based in reading. Very good service, he cracked a patio slab, so went straight off and bought 2 new ones (as the one next to it was cracked already) and replaced them! Proper service!

Guarantee on the grass is 10 years.

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...


Interesting info. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Interesting info. Thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

Can you edit this instead and just say - I wasn't that bothered anyway.........


----------



## CliveW (Jun 17, 2015)

St Andrews was selling off their nearly new but used range mats for Â£5 each, so I reckon you could do it for Â£20!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Mate, if you dont mind me asking,  how much did it cost and what  guarantee  is on the grass please?  Only asking as i am looking to do the same and will be  some prices over the next few weeks  mate.
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Will drop you a PM matey!
		
Click to expand...

Can you include me on that PM please?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Mate, if you dont mind me asking,  how much did it cost and what  guarantee  is on the grass please?  Only asking as i am looking to do the same and will be  some prices over the next few weeks  mate.
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Will drop you a PM matey!
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Can you include me on that PM please?
		
Click to expand...

Note to self; read whole thread instead of jumping in halfway throughâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Note to self; read whole thread instead of jumping in halfway throughâ€¦â€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jun 17, 2015)

Where are the poor little garden worms going to live now you've evicted them from their home?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad I did ours, can't believe how much a dogs business can ruin grass. Was brown patches everywhere


----------



## JustOne (Jun 17, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Total cost was just shy of 1400 quid.
		
Click to expand...

I can't afford that... and now I feel bad because I'm so poor.... keep yer money talk to yourself 





Just kidding, I'm not poor............. love is my measure of wealth....... dammit!!, that means I really AM poor :angry:


----------



## c1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You owe me one laptop screen wipe! Mine now has half a mouthful of coffee on it!
		
Click to expand...

Just back from Fleetwood Mac at the Hydro........a tenner a pop for 'cocktails' prior to the gig I'm hoping you'll let me off.


----------



## brendy (Jun 18, 2015)

Looking pretty good Scotty boyo.
We got more tarmaccing done so the grass area was slashed to less than a quarter of its original to make room for our cars side by side rather than one behind another. While not pennies it made more sense than the cost of maintaining real grass and really, it wasnt exactly extortionate. We decided to put a mini cherry blossom in between the turf coming out and the work commencing.
 I think for all the size of the area it has been smartened up. With some of the old petals from the tree mixed into the fibres it now looks even more realistic.







The fence has since been painted, wall whitewashed and the neighbour had their grass bit replaced too. The missus's wagon is parked to the right of mine in the pic, where my car is now, used to be grass with a narrower entrance. Probably one of the better improvements we'had done externally next to the decking out back. Im not a housey person but the wife says it gives the house more kerb appeal whatever that is.:blah:


----------



## drew83 (Jun 19, 2015)

HID watches Obsessive Cleaners or some other such twaddle....anyway...a woman on their got the artificial put in her garden to stop her kids bringing mud in etc etc as explained before.

In the clip I saw, she was out with her dyson twice a day keeping it clean!!! Madness.

When (if) I own a place I will be getting this done. Spent the last 3 weeks seeding, weeding, watering, mowing etc tryin to recover the lawn at my rented place! all that work & may not get renewed end of the summer!

It is so uneven I feel like I am walking the valleys when I mow it!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2015)

Three years ago I had bare top soil out front. I seeded it, and for 8 months odd Had a fantastic lawn. Now it's moss and weeds. I should have gone plastic.


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks great, but what a rip off on the skip, all the large builders skips I use cost me only Â£140!


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 20, 2015)

is that blue car one of these reliance robin cars with a spoiler?


----------

